# GKA Staff Reunion 2020



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

As part of the ongoing celebrations this year commemorating the 100th anniversary of the long-range maritime radio service (which started from Devizes Radio in 1920), there will be a reunion of ex-GKA staff on Saturday 18th July in Burnham-on-Sea.

Most ex-staff are aware of the event through our various networks and emails but if there are any former GKA employees not on our lists and would like to attend please PM me for details.

I run a mailing list for the benefit of ex-staff and there is a private Facebook group exclusively for them and immediate families. To access the group search for "Portishead Radio" on Facebook and answer the security questions.

This will probably be the last-ever large formal gathering of staff, although local events (dinners every few months) will continue.

More celebrations are planned - will be advised when confirmed.

Larry +


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh dear. We must now expect a scad of "There were some old men of Devizes" Limericks I suppose.

(Have a great bash. Sorry Popeye Davis can't be with you).


----------

